# Canning barbeque sauce??



## griz (Nov 8, 2007)

I made Jeff's sauce the other night and it was very good.  I would like to make larger batches and then can it.  Does anyone see any issues that I might run into?  I am assuming it will be like canning any other tomato based sauce (Spaghetti etc) but thought I would seek input first.  Thanks!

Griz


----------



## glued2it (Nov 8, 2007)

As long as you follow the proper canning procedures it will be fine.
Just be sure not to schorch the sauce when heating it up to right canning temp!

I do agree jeff sauce is some good stuff!


----------



## down yonder bbq (Nov 9, 2007)

I dont know of Jeff's sauce but if it requires using fresh tomato base or paste from a can becareful due to the acid content, if you can use ketchup and after you make your batch of sauce make sure you have clean sterilized jars or glass bottles. After putting in the sauce to the bottle and tightning the cap just a 1/4 turn after it snugs, put back in the boiling water for about 15 miniutes, this will help to pressurize it and create a vaccum at the same time. Pull out and let cool to room temp bottles should stay good for approx. 1 to 2 years if kept in a cool dry place....just 2 cents for ya...............................B


----------

